# Timothy Childree / thain1982



## TipsyTurnip (Apr 14, 2016)

*Welcome to the World of Tim Childree:  (Part 1/2)*

[GALLERY=media, 1476]TCmainPic by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY][GALLERY=media, 1469]TCgamesShirt by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY]

[GALLERY=media, 1456]TCbio by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY]

Tim’s a fresh cow who’s been popping up in the usual fields for awhile. He carries all the typical attributes of someone who with a light poke will sperg out and begin his journey down the path to lolcow infamy. Tim has flown under the radar mostly due to his pathetically nonexistent online following, but that’s also where the entertainment lever lives because Tim is desperate for acknowledgment.


*The Back Story:*

[GALLERY=media, 1485]TCyoungTim by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:52 PM[/GALLERY]
Where did it all go wrong?

Tim was raised by ultra-religious parents who home-schooled him up to the point of him enrolling at Georgia College and State University. His mother was essentially an anti-abortion activist at a “Crisis Pregnancy Center”, his father a local dentist. They lived together in a very nice private home on Van Valkenburgh Lake in North Georgia. The activism his mother was involved in combined with his rigid Christian upbringing + landing somewhere on the autism spectrum led to him developing some interesting and possibly fetishized views on rape and abortion. He would eventually turn on God-fear and direct his cripplingly low self-esteem into a religion of another kind, becoming a self-hating SJW to preach the gospel of social justice and white privilege. 

[GALLERY=media, 1466]TCdox1 by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY]
[GALLERY=media, 1486]TCdaddysHouse by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:52 PM[/GALLERY]
The Childree Family home.
[GALLERY=media, 1461]TCchurchTrigger by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY]


*The Daily Tim:
*
Tim’s entire post-college career at the age of 32 consists of either being a NEET living at his dad’s house or working dead end customer service jobs. He displays no marketable skills outside of e-drama, posting Steven Universe gifs, or occasionally talking on “diversity, inclusion, intersectionality and feminism in gaming” podcast Fresh Out of Tokens. He has a daughter whom he creepily always refers to as “youngling” on Twitter, usually when he’s playing with “her” My Little Pony toys. Tim’s recently married to “body positive, massage therapist” Jennifer/@autumnfaery1983 who appears to share the same aspirations in victimhood culture as Tim.

[GALLERY=media, 1467]TCemployment by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY]
[GALLERY=media, 1460]TCcallCenter by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY]
“Hi, this is Tim at USA Tech Support. Before I direct your call I’d just like to chat with you for a sec about Rainbow Dash and ending cishet white male privilege.”
[GALLERY=media, 1462]TCcustomerService by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY]
Has great customer service skills.
[GALLERY=media, 1484]TCwife by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY]

[GALLERY=media, 1477]TCmlpSperg by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY]
[GALLERY=media, 1478]TCmlpSperg2 by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY]


*Gamergate:*

Tim spent the better part of 2 years of his social media career desperately attempting to receive attention from the “Harassed Women of Gamergate.” His daily sperging reached a level of self-parody when he received just a sliver of attention for his weeks of tweets.

[GALLERY=media, 1473]TCGGAttention by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY]
[GALLERY=media, 1470]TCGG1 by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY][GALLERY=media, 1471]TCGG2 by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY][GALLERY=media, 1472]TCGG3 by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY]
(Actually... Nice take on the Wu Tim.)


----------



## TipsyTurnip (Apr 14, 2016)

*Welcome to the World of Tim Childree: (Part 2/2)*

*Tim As White Savior of Black People:
*
When he can’t get attention from the gaming SJW clique, Tim can be found hard at work white knighting for #BlackLivesMatter Twitter and signaling that he is a proper “woke” progressive who understands the evils of white people. In the mind of Tim, the first thing black people desired after the reading of the Emancipation Proclamation was a nerdy beta male following them around and yelling at white people on their behalf.

“White supremacy is the cornerstone, indeed the core principle, of America (and, let’s face it, most of Europe).” - Tim


[GALLERY=media, 1475]TChatesReligiousWhitePeople by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY][GALLERY=media, 1457]TCblackWhiteKnight by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY][GALLERY=media, 1458]TCblmStickers by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY]


*Trying to Join the Rat King Clique:
*
Maybe the savior of blacks thing won’t work out... better get in with the trannies.

[GALLERY=media, 1480]TCratKing by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY]


*Post-College Rape Fiction Writer:*

A year after graduation from college, Tim found himself a talentless NEET with no prospects in the job market. He turned to general internet faggotry like DeviantArt to express his autism to the world. This fap-fiction gem that explains much of his childhood trauma resulted:

[GALLERY=media, 1479]TCrapeFiction by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY]
http://thain1982.deviantart.com/art/Lisa-Valence-Part-I-65285326

*
Tim’s Great White Genocide Sperg-Out:*

Tim will spend hours tweet-storm “debating” with troll accounts in an attempt to gain approval from his peers.

https://storify.com/thain1982/conversations-with-racists

*
Screaming Into an Empty Room “Proves” Bernie Sander’s Supporters are Racist:*

No one noticed Tim... so they’re clearly racists.

https://storify.com/thain1982/fishing-for-berniebros

*
Slandering His Dead Mother For SJW Points:*

Tim’s mother tragically passed away in 2008. Given that her Christian pro-life views are “highly problematic” in the clique he’s trying to join, Tim took her absence in the world as a signal to publicly bash her on Twitter. One can only hate themselves so much over their own “privilege” before moving to bashing their family.

[GALLERY=media, 1483]TCtimsMom by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY]
[GALLERY=media, 1463]TCdeadmomslander1 by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY][GALLERY=media, 1464]TCdeadmomslander2 by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY]

*
Doesn’t Want His Autism Fixed Either:*
[GALLERY=media, 1455]TCautistTim by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY]

*
Notice Me PedoButts Senpai:*
[GALLERY=media, 1459]TCbutts by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:45 PM[/GALLERY]
*

Turns into a Squealing Schoolgirl After a Simple Like from Deray McKesson:*
[GALLERY=media, 1465]TCderay by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY]
*

Experiences Oppression for Voting Democrat:*
[GALLERY=media, 1468]TCenemyVoting by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY]
*

Buys Terrible Tumblr SJW Comics for his Daughter:*
[GALLERY=media, 1482]TCsjwcomic by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY]
*

His Game Face:*
[GALLERY=media, 1474]TCgotgame by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY]
*

Known accounts:
https://twitter.com/thain1982
https://www.reddit.com/user/thain1982*
*https://thain1982.itch.io/* - Has a Twine story here.
*https://soundcloud.com/thain1982
http://thain1982.deviantart.com/*
(Rape story archive - *https://archive.md/ws48c** / **https://archive.md/pUnZG **)
https://freshoutoftokens.simplecast.fm/30
https://vimeo.com/user10990530
https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197996717981
https://storify.com/thain1982
http://thain1982.tumblr.com
https://theoldreader.com/profile/thain1982
http://makesmethink.com/members/1432/thain1982
http://twicsy.com/u/thain1982
http://www.ebay.com/usr/thain1982

*


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 14, 2016)

Damn, lot of cows in the state of Georgia and this guy has a lot of potential. Good find and write up too!

If he's seriously tied to the Rat king in other ways, you can also change the tag to that.


----------



## TipsyTurnip (Apr 14, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> If he's seriously tied to the Rat king in other ways, you can also change the tag to that.



It appears he's only casually interested in retweeting Rat Kings. His bread and butter is vidya gaems social justice and #BLM.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Apr 14, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/media/tccallcenter.1460/full 

That's definitely the final boss of the Guess the Gender game.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 14, 2016)

My god, he uses "Youngling" unironically.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 14, 2016)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/media/tccallcenter.1460/full
> 
> That's definitely the final boss of the Guess the Gender game.




I haven't seen a face so punchable in a long time


----------



## wet_butt (Apr 14, 2016)

Why is he so puffy looking? Just by looking at the photos I couldn't tell whether or not he was trying to transition.

Part of me feels bad for his wife, but then again she's gotta be a piece of work herself if she can look at that pig-snouted man and decide not only is he husband material, but then is voluntarily inseminated by him. Fuckin grody.


----------



## CtiM (Apr 14, 2016)

wet_butt said:


> Why is he so puffy looking? Just by looking at the photos I couldn't tell whether or not he was trying to transition.
> 
> Part of me feels bad for his wife, but then again she's gotta be a piece of work herself if she can look at that pig-snouted man and decide not only is he husband material, but then is voluntarily inseminated by him. Fuckin grody.


It's frankly a crying shame that he considers his genitals "right" (though, undoubtedly, few women would concur with that assessment).  In these cases, the best outcome is a case of TITS, which would then take him out of the genetic pool.  Seems like we found him too late.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 14, 2016)

Valiant said:


> My god, he uses "Youngling" unironically.



There's something vaguely creepy about that.


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Apr 14, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if he "encourages" his kid into a gender transition.


----------



## TipsyTurnip (Apr 14, 2016)

wet_butt said:


> Part of me feels bad for his wife, but then again she's gotta be a piece of work herself if she can look at that pig-snouted man and decide not only is he husband material, but then is voluntarily inseminated by him. Fuckin grody.



Best snout pic of him.


----------



## bacterium (Apr 14, 2016)

WHERE ARE ITS EARS?


----------



## clowney (Apr 14, 2016)

God this man's a father... that makes me incredibly worried.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 14, 2016)

Legitimately looks like downs syndrome.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 14, 2016)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/media/tccallcenter.1460/full
> 
> That's definitely the final boss of the Guess the Gender game.


I have a prediction. This guy will become full tranny by the end of the year and will look a lot like Richard Jones. I seriously hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 14, 2016)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> That's definitely the final boss of the Guess the Gender game.



Nah, George Francis from Robot Wars, mate.


----------



## TipsyTurnip (Apr 14, 2016)

Tim's Twine story is about faking speaking in tongues. We can rule out the Holy Spirit as to what's making his face look like that.


----------



## GandT (Apr 15, 2016)

TipsyTurnip said:


> *Welcome to the World of Tim Childree:  (Part 1/2)*
> 
> [GALLERY=media, 1476]TCmainPic by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:49 PM[/GALLERY][GALLERY=media, 1469]TCgamesShirt by TipsyTurnip posted Apr 14, 2016 at 7:48 PM[/GALLERY]



First thing I was reminded of when I saw his face:


Spoiler: Contains obscure British comedy











Which then lead to this:


 

I have no regrets...


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 15, 2016)

It's that pigman Kramer found!


----------



## TipsyTurnip (Apr 15, 2016)

He's whining about being shitty at vidya and trying to turn it into some kind of SJ-ish accessibility issue. Still trying to figure out if this Tanya D. he does the podcast with might be a dude.


----------



## ASU (Apr 15, 2016)

Did he just imply that persistence and dedication were traits only teenagers should be expected to have? What world does this guy live in?


----------



## ActualKiwi (Apr 15, 2016)

ASU said:


> Did he just imply that persistence and dedication were traits only teenagers should be expected to have? What world does this guy live in?


Narnia. Or possibly Neverland.


----------



## GandT (Apr 16, 2016)

ASU said:


> Did he just imply that persistence and dedication were traits only teenagers should be expected to have? What world does this guy live in?


Royston Vasey


----------



## TipsyTurnip (Apr 17, 2016)

Posted without comment.


----------



## Without A Gout (Apr 18, 2016)

This dude should follow Elon's Law, like he suggests white people should do.

And what scares me is that this man has reproduced with someone who thought this guy was suitable. Either that or he got cucked by his wife to help check his privilege. I feel for the poor child and the fucked up upbringing she will endure.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 18, 2016)

TipsyTurnip said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/media/tcggattention.1473/full


Did he just told someone insulting Wu that they're being TRANSphobic?


----------



## TipsyTurnip (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow. Tim can't even send a whiny SJW Facebook comment to a family member without first apologizing and asking for approval from his followers.


----------



## TipsyTurnip (Apr 20, 2016)

And the only response he got came from this amazing specimen in the Rat King clique:


----------



## ActualKiwi (Apr 21, 2016)

TipsyTurnip said:


> And the only response he got came from this amazing specimen in the Rat King clique:
> 
> View attachment 86647


I honestly can't tell what gender that's supposed to be other than "Hippy Rat"


----------

